# roads around Allentown & Bethlehem, PA



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the roads around Allentown and Bethlehem in PA? I am visiting my brother and his fiance for the weekend and am looking for a good route from downtown Bethlehem to the Valley Preferred Cycling Center in Trexlertown. ANyone have any suggestions?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Why not just call the Velodrome?


----------

